# H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet and Greet



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet.*

Seeing as there are alot of you fellers out there on the east coast. I am putting this out there. 
Meet up on afternoon for







and









I will obviously need a ride







ha ha 

I want some input of which day and time. I will be arriving on friday with all of the dubaudi and dagball cars. I am right accross from the convention center. Which could be a good meeting point to then head off for beer and photos. I suppose I can take some rolling shots too








Please help me set this up


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

well im down


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

I got you Shawn, you can have the honor of sitting in my passenger seat lol
I should be there friday as well.... as far as when I dont know, but you might wanna resend me your number via PM shawn as I lost a bunch of numbers and I sadly think yours was one of the numbers I lost.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Larry Appleton)*

done sweetums


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

Wanna drive me around too Mike







I* might *be bringing the .:R this year


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (moacur)*

Ill be there, and my setup will be done by then!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

i plan to have the harlequin done for this show..........id be up to meet some of you cats if the car is completed by then


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

sean likes doods


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Wanna drive me around too Mike







I* might *be bringing the .:R this year









I wouldnt mind. If you dont bring the .:R get a ride to chicago and you can hop in with me.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Larry Appleton)*

Sounds naughty







I'll let ya know when it's getting closer to the actual event. I'm hoping the car is done but we will see


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

You can count me in Shawn. Let me know the time and place.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

i am down as long as my car still in one piece.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_I got you Shawn, you can have the honor of sitting in my passenger seat lol

I rode in that seat last year shawn, I farted in it too.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I rode in that seat last year shawn, I farted in it too.

hella


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Travy)*

i am so down for this.. i was just talking about this the other day actually in dans thread


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_hella









what?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I rode in that seat last year shawn, I farted in it too.


I drove that **** son!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

bump
keep this in your mids people. 

day?
time?
destinations? 
how drunk can I get


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I just turned 21...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

day?
time?
destinations? 


i think sat. late afternoonish, get some good light for photos, rollers, and do some night shots too maybe







maybe the convention center parking lot?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I just turned 21...









Your BF must be so proud














we are going to get you wasted I thinks.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

im in if i get the car there


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Haha! I look forward to it.








Did you want this to happen on the friday night?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

I think we are doing it saturday


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think we are doing it saturday









before or after the big azz bbq?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
before or after the big azz bbq?

i think after would be better, meet up take some photos, cruise around, drag some stuff


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

If eurojet ever sends me new rear bags I'll do some dragging.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
i think after would be better, meet up take some photos, cruise around, drag some stuff









the only thing ill be dragging is a beer bottle and or whiskey


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

and sounds better.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
the only thing ill be dragging is a beer bottle and or whiskey


HOLLLER


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

WAAAADDDUP....


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

booked my Mother....... ***.......ing......... Condo Bitches.. 54th and Coastal WOO WOOOO I think to celebrate..... I making Whistel tips for my mk5


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

werd, im in. when is time, place, etc. gonna become official?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_booked my Mother....... ***.......ing......... Condo Bitches.. 54th and Coastal WOO WOOOO I think to celebrate..... I making Whistel tips for my mk5 

Is this PSIGTI?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

im down for this if my car is still together by then


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Is this PSIGTI?









the one and only.......


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_werd, im in. when is time, place, etc. gonna become official?

Black guys named wyman that used to live in florida are not invited...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
the one and only.......

Oh snap I did not put 2 and 4 together


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Me either, sneaky deeky!
Whateves homes we'll be moving in with you and the girl at Orlando when we get our Visas.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

INVASION


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Me either, sneaky deeky!
Whateves homes we'll be moving in with you and the girl at Orlando when we get our Visas.









haha psigti is long since banned from these parts.. yo dash!! you might could work on that for me haha..
you and the missses are more than welcome. I need to find my own place though..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I am the misses, Chris is loooooooong since banned as well


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i wll be there. just to watch though


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I should be there. can't wait


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I am the misses, Chris is loooooooong since banned as well










Oh i thought that was chris speaking as you.... Cause I dont have a misses...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Black guys named wyman that used to live in florida are not invited...









haha, thanks Chris, Im feelin the love brotha! im showing up anyway god dammit








P.S. the rabbit is ill foo


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
haha, thanks Chris, Im feelin the love brotha! im showing up anyway god dammit








P.S. the rabbit is ill foo

Ha ha you know i gots nothing but love for you bro.. I keeed i keeed,
Thanks for the props


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Ha ha you know i gots nothing but love for you bro.. I keeed i keeed,
Thanks for the props









yessir no doubt bro.. i miss the days chillin in orlando at the spot... i remember you used to bust on Cameron sooo hard


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

I did not even realise it was waymans car. I forgot your screen name


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I did not even realise it was waymans car. I forgot your screen name









what? im confused... this is how my car *used* to look before the bags, more body work, and color change. New pics will be up after Waterwerks...








-wyman


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

you used to have other wheels didn't you? like more spokes?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

ya, i used to have different wheels, but they were 5 spoke as well; iForged Aeros...and before that, I had Kruez 5's....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

you got some nice fenders man


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you got some nice fenders man









ha, thanks bro, courtesy of Hans and Andy @ Dreamwerks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








you coming to Waterwerks?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

ha ha I know who did all the work








I will be there with the epitome guys. We should have a group parking. 
car should be lower by then. Hopefully new fronts in there as well


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Werd, werd.... I'll look for your car out there.. Maybe afterwards(or before) we can go for a shoot or something....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

sounds good to me. I need more snapriot content


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sounds good to me. I need more snapriot content









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
yessir no doubt bro.. i miss the days chillin in orlando at the spot... i remember you used to bust on Cameron sooo hard









naw not cam as much as Chris aka the pony pilot aka pony express.. who i still bust on.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

Oh i thought that was chris speaking as you.... Cause I dont have a misses...









Haha! Hrm.. I guess he needs to lay off the pot...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Haha! Hrm.. I guess he needs to lay off the pot...









ahahah yeah.. i hear that canada bud is amazing.. to bad i can't partake..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
naw not cam as much as Chris aka the pony pilot aka pony express.. who i still bust on.

bwahahahaha, i forgot about that


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
naw not cam as much as Chris aka the pony pilot aka pony express.. who i still bust on.

aka used to drive a chic car?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
aka used to drive a chic car?

haha, nah, not so much...he used to drive a mk4, but now has a mk5.....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wyman is your car going to be out for levenworth?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wyman is your car going to be out for levenworth? 

Unfortunately no.







It *will* be complete by Waterwerks though...


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

i will be there, Just let me know when,


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ aka used to drive a chic car?


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
haha, nah, not so much...he used to drive a mk4, but now has a mk5.....

No SW is right....... he did drive a chick car...... a jetta is a girls car... Trunks are for bitches to put grocereys and shoes and make up and **** into.. Dude's buy hatches.. /story.
Sorry Wyman.... Fact of life 
Wagons don't count cause you can put man stuff in there, like canoes and shot guns and dead animals that you hunt with your own knife.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
No SW is right....... he did drive a chick car...... a jetta is a girls car... Trunks are for bitches to put grocereys and shoes and make up and **** into.. Dude's buy hatches.. /story.
Sorry Wyman.... Fact of life 
Wagons don't count cause you can put man stuff in there, like canoes and shot guns and dead animals that you hunt with your own knife.

bwhahahahaha.....







go to hell dude....








Im getting a Tahoe when I move to NH... Very man like..










_Modified by Ein punkt acht T at 9:05 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

and you can **** in them pretty easily


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_and you can **** in them pretty easily









haha..TMI


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
haha..TMI


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
bwhahahahaha.....







go to hell dude....








Im getting a Tahoe when I move to NH... Very man like..









_Modified by Ein punkt acht T at 9:05 AM 6-18-2008_

ha ha or soccer mom-ish......... depends on how you look at it..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
ha ha or soccer mom-ish......... depends on how you look at it..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

shawn, would you like a corporate sponsor for this shindig? the least we could do would be to bring some nachos and beer


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

im so down for this!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_shawn, would you like a corporate sponsor for this shindig? the least we could do would be to bring some nachos and beer



the nacho machine better be there.......


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_shawn, would you like a corporate sponsor for this shindig? the least we could do would be to bring some nachos and beer



where are my stickers you mailed








You guys are more than welcome to be my sponsor








I like nachos and beer and together is just a given


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I need to make a sticker that says "banned from every vortex forum except Air Suspension"


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I need to make a sticker that says "banned from every vortex forum except Air Suspension"










But you are so helpful and give insightful/technical feedback, why?!








/offtopic


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Shawn when we do this thing in oc.... I need a picture taken.. I want to make babies cry and womens eyes bleed from the sheer awesomeness of me in a thong standing next to my car........ can we make that happen?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Shawn when we do this thing in oc.... I need a picture taken.. I want to make babies cry and womens eyes bleed from the sheer awesomeness of me in a thong standing next to my car........ can we make that happen?

I retract my previous comment, i understand now


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
But you are so helpful and give insightful/technical feedback, why?!








/offtopic

ha ha only here am i a help to any one.. This is my waht...? 25th or so screen name.







in a decade... let's just call it a decade of decadence


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
I retract my previous comment, i understand now
















hahah see it comes and goes.. It's like that at work too.. I gave a lecture the other day on high temp water safety while working with high pressure liquids....... Then told my boss I was "nipples hard excited" When i say the Iron Man trailers. you have to take the good with the bad


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
hahah see it comes and goes.. It's like that at work too.. I gave a lecture the other day on high temp water safety while working with high pressure liquids....... Then told my boss I was "nipples hard excited" When i say the Iron Man trailers. you have to take the good with the bad

LOL, ur on EG too arent you?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Hahahaha.. Is he on EG...
Why would you say something like that?


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Hahahaha.. Is he on EG...
Why would you say something like that?









I really dunno tho, just thought since he was from FL he would be, sowwie








Honestly though, just a question *runs and hides**
i never see his car posted there so its a legit question for me








Ninja edit: Sorry i'm not all "ooohhh i want to move to FL ohh look at me i'm moving to FL"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

I might have to forget my camera if a dude in a thong shows up
















I want to do this saturday evening say around 4 or 5 cruise out for some rollers and what not to some location. Take even more photos there. Then head off to a brewerey or something for food and alcohol. 
cause I like to get ****ed up on vacation


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
LOL, ur on EG too arent you?

I own eg dude....... Which reminds me I need to renew the url before we get shut off....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i shall be there!!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

i should be there with my car, hopefully.







I didnt bring it last year. So id like to bring it this year


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
I really dunno tho, just thought since he was from FL he would be, sowwie








Honestly though, just a question *runs and hides**
i never see his car posted there so its a legit question for me








Ninja edit: Sorry i'm not all "ooohhh i want to move to FL ohh look at me i'm moving to FL"






























lol


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

consider me there if i get my car on air by the end of the summer.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

oh and I dont post my car much... thats not really my style


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Shawn W.)*

if i get or don't get my system on by h2o i want to come out and check stuff out for sure


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_if i get or don't get my system on by h2o i want to come out and check stuff out for sure 

come hang out dude.. We dont bite... well.... ok I bite but only when im angry


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
come hang out dude.. We dont bite... well.... ok I bite but only when im angry

Or hungry lmfao.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Or hungry lmfao.

you making fat jokes now?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
come hang out dude.. We dont bite... well.... ok I bite but only when im angry

and horny...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
and horny...

**** ok horny too.....
Mark..... no freaking roman candles this time.... I don't think Andrew can take another beating from the cops hahah


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

This thread is going to go from epic to scary in about 4 more posts..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_This thread is going to go from epic to scary in about 4 more posts..









you know....... just about ever thread i post in turns out that way


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
come hang out dude.. We dont bite... well.... ok I bite but only when im angry

most definitely







i might like bites


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (vwnthusiast)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you know....... just about ever thread i post in turns out that way


I know the feeling








<-- is offtopic.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

we have topics?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Whatever is on our minds usually. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

tru


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

well it looks like im rolling steelies for a while...... mother f'ing -woot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

what happened?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

tire popped


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

if you are on steelies at h2o because your tire popped now, then im going to smack you for being the biggest slacker on earth


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_if you are on steelies at h2o because your tire popped now, then im going to smack you for being the biggest slacker on earth









oh no no no no no..... I will be rollin deep on 20 inches of dickhardened steel 150 spokes.. i just think its lame to roll on 3 and a 15 inch doughnut hahah


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I lolled...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_tire popped

sh!tty deal....


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

im down. you take some sweet pics. the one you took of my old car (silver mk3 vrt at the time on schmidts, then on rs's) 2 years ago at h20 in front of the rv before i did all my bodywork is still one of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_im down. you take some sweet pics. the one you took of my old car (silver mk3 vrt at the time on schmidts, then on rs's) 2 years ago at h20 in front of the rv before i did all my bodywork is still one of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks I have seen it photoshopped a few times too








I try. I can only hope others enjoy what I see. 
3rd year in a row. One year I will ship my car over


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

wasnt me that photoshopped it, i liked it as is








just do what that dude dag did and drive it cross country















haha my 3rd year too, it broke the first year but i made it down at like 2am later on 


_Modified by PAULITO at 9:13 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I got my leaks fixed. I would need chevron to sponcor me though


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i haves a leak in a line by my valves... im lazy though


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

ha ha mine aren't fixed took about an hour for it to be dumped in the rear. I think its the t. I need to put the other valves in but I too am lazy.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Chris you get your tire replaced yet dude?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_Chris you get your tire replaced yet dude?


i have the tire.... but im rocking steelies for a while... 90 miles to work and back on 60lbs x4 wheels is killing my mpg


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Damn dude, I can def. feel you on that....


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

no one wants to be gangster as me....


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

if i could fit 20's chris, believe i would rock the 150's like its my job....but im going to stick to tuckin' 15's......._that's_ gangster


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

oh i tuck 15s................ wanna see?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_oh i tuck 15s................ wanna see? 

that could be scary


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_no one wants to be gangster as me....









I am trying but 2 inches shorter








all puns intented


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

So this GTG is sponcored. jason and zack at bda-felgen are going to provide a few things. 
More info to come in the coming weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

btw do not call jason at 3:45 pst he is getting out of the shower and still answers the phone


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Will they donate some new centers?








But in all seriousness, I want to have new wheels for H20i..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*









Call me when I'm nude, I don't care. if fact, from now on, all work related calls will result in me at least having my bag out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more details to come, but we'll need a final headcount 4 weeks prior to h20. the more the merrier, and i will have the nacho machine with me


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
more details to come, but we'll need a final headcount 4 weeks prior to h20. the more the merrier, and i will have the nacho machine with me









haha, nice. looking foward to that bro







Im in.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

im going to stop by for this. see my old car.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_So this GTG is sponcored. jason and zack at bda-felgen are going to provide a few things. 
More info to come in the coming weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

btw do not call jason at 3:45 pst he is getting out of the shower and still answers the phone









playing like you didnt enjoy that situation.... pshhhht


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

were going to blow the lid off the OC best beleve


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

bump


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Call me when I'm nude, I don't care. if fact, from now on, all work related calls will result in me at least having my bag out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more details to come, but we'll need a final headcount 4 weeks prior to h20. the more the merrier, and i will have the nacho machine with me









This is making me want to go!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Only cause he will be "working" there for serving nachos in his birthday suit?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

shawn - give me a call when you get a chance 
details will be released here shortly. If we can swing the venue we're shooting for, i think you guys (and gals) will be pretty stoked









can we get a rough number of those interested? jason-at-bdautofelgen.com , put "h20 2008 air affair" in the title.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jason I forgot my phone at home. Send me your # again so I make sure I have it when I get home. 
I hope you are in the shower again!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_im going to stop by for this. see my old car. 

it will be there bro looking fresh as usual. hopefully i will be able to get some stuff done before hand. regardless it will still look good. bring the mk3 im missing it lately










_Modified by PAULITO at 8:45 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

im deffinitly interested in this
where do you send info to?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

hopefully im done by then :0


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

yeah im still down for this, let us know with details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Jason I am going to call tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

email sent


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Email sent. I'm looking forward to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I am def down for this, as long as i could make it there in one piece.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Send your emails people 
Jason lets try and chat again this week. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

maybe le me call you when i know i'll be nuide or semi-nude

ive available the rest of the week
emails have been coming in pretty good.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can only hope


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Way to ruin a thread Shawn..


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Hey guys and Susana
I maybe in the mason tech booth at H20!!!!!


_Modified by tchristemac at 9:20 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

and? This will be saturday before the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

well 3 of these homos will be in the BDA booth







. with nachos.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

who am I sending my email addy to?
nunzo or shawn? im lost fill me in people


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

me


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: H2o International Air Suspension forum Meet. (captain coordination)*

its actually a meet to talk about the technical side of our air bag systems. so this is the right forum.
we are going to be discussing the quantum mechanics and theories of how the systems work, how the switches let electrical current flow to the valves, and they use their mechanical force to open to let air through either into the bags or out into the inner atmosphere.
its a meet for a bunch of technical mumbo-jumbo so i would say Shawn is in the right here










_Modified by dashrendar at 10:40 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

emailed ya shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_me

you've got mail
please tell me you were naked when you opened my email


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i just had my bag out my pants, otherwise clothed


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i just had my bag out my pants, otherwise clothed











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

homos


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

im game where is it going to be again? I dont feel like reading


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*

I am out.... I had to figure out if I was going to H20 or Sema... I chose Vegas!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

booo vegas (we'll be at sema too, just spectating)
details will be sent soon, i hope to have everything finalized in 2 weeks. the venue is down to 2 places, one with a little 'burgh love, the other with a sweet theme.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I got my ball bag out right now....... I like my **** likei like my mash tatoes.. NO LUMPS!! (ya gota check every now and then)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Lets do the damn thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

venue secured








media coming in 2 weeks

i'll be sending out an email to everyone this week

possibly attaching a pic of my bat wing


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

whats a bat wing..?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_whats a bat wing..?









google it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_venue secured








media coming in 2 weeks

i'll be sending out an email to everyone this week

possibly attaching a pic of my bat wing

could you do me a favor and not send trhat to my work account... The Dis tends to frown upon that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

there will not be pics of my sac in any email







(unless requested, of course, and you're female and my wife doesn't find out )


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haahah ok good


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_venue secured








media coming in 2 weeks

i'll be sending out an email to everyone this week

possibly attaching a pic of my bat wing

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Also going to be a feature on snapriot








not his manbag


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Should be a great time.. Put up pictures of the location!!!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I should be able to show up with the lady in her ride...it will be on air by H20....sadly mine will have to be left at the house since im still on coils.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

email sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_I should be able to show up with the lady in her ride...it will be on air by H20....sadly mine will have to be left at the house since im still on coils.









sucks. I was really looking foward to seeing your steez the man..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Also going to be a feature on snapriot








not his manbag









what about a feature on my man bag?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
sucks. I was really looking foward to seeing your steez the man..

My car will be at H20. We rented a house for the weekend, so i will have to leave it there for this little fiasco since im not pushing oxygen in my suspension.







But you best believe you will see me whoring it out the rest of the weekend. I need to get in my driving time since it was down all last year...haha.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

oh right on. i'll keep an eye out for it then


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
what about a feature on my man bag?

You can do that on your own website Chris, just warn me so i set my bookmark to skip the front page and take me directly to the forums.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
You can do that on your own website Chris, just warn me so i set my bookmark to skip the front page and take me directly to the forums.









its no fun when you have to do it your self


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
what about a feature on my man bag?

wasn't that on the schedule. 
So after playing phone tag. Look for a new thread with details. Possibly posted in here and the H2o forum. 
Should be a good time.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

email sent.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Email Sent


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Question.....? how many faggatrons does it take to screw in a light buld?

Answer....... All of you.
hahaha
my kidney hurts. f'ing meds suck balls.
I hate lamp


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

huh 
Whats a lightbulb?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I think Chris found his happy pills again.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

sounds sweet


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I'll be looking forward to that


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I think Chris found his happy pills again.









325 mg percicett..








its hard to see.... but this came out of my pee pee today







I feel much better now..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
its hard to see.... but this came out of my pee pee today







I feel much better now..









LOL nnnniiiccceeee


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

yeah I couldn't tell what that **** was on my cell phone








congrats on the pass.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i just ordered my stuff tonight can i attend


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
325 mg percicett..








its hard to see.... but this came out of my pee pee today







I feel much better now..

ouch.. damn son, I know that sucked majorly..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_i just ordered my stuff tonight can i attend









i don't know yet......... but based upon your answers to these questions we will gage your invitation to the event..
Get Ready....
GO!
Are you or have you ever been a dousche bag?
will your pneumatic articulating suspension (air ride) be installed before the day of the event?
Can you insert 5 cheese covered nachos in your mouth and funnel a beer at the same time?
Who was America's greatest president?
Name a casual shoe for yachting?

and last but not least..
They killed Jesus Christ. 
Answer wisely


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

- currently a douche
- yes, but on someone else's car
- yep, and then i threw the nacho/beer slurry onto my boy's wife's seashell collection
- john quincy adams
- sperry top-sider (wore my perforated whites yesterday)
- da joos

and **** you anyways, i'll be attending no matter what


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahaha wtf


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

rofl


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I can't funnel a beer and eat nachos all at the same time..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I can't funnel a beer and eat nachos all at the same time..









that's weak..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
that's weak..

I thought this community was all about teaching fellow dubbers new things?















I'm 21 now too


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
I thought this community was all about teaching fellow dubbers new things?















I'm 21 now too









i'll show you whats up at h20i, maybe even have a beer with ya as well since youre legal now


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Haha, So excited for H20i. Going to meet so many people! You paying?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

ill buy the first one, you can get the rest


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't like the way that sounds.. It sounds expensive to me.. :|


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Haha, So excited for H20i. Going to meet so many people! You paying?























We have already meet


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i haven't met anyone except for Hinrichs
so looking foward to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Briefly Shawn... Very briefly..








I met Hinrichs and that other dude whose HPS blew at the show (tried to give him a hand







).
And I met Santi last year. Thats about it.
I SAW Chet Ubetcha's car draggin' it's license plate at H20i, was going to go say hi but my oil pan was broken..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

i know Shawn, and Suzi, and Nunzo, and i think thats it, at least that are inside the LLS and not in FL.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Are you coming up again this year? And I meant WF not H20i lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

I can't wait. Jason should have more info soon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

jeez-o-man give me a couple days, i dont like putting up incomplete info


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_i haven't met anyone except for Hinrichs
so looking foward to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well you would know me if you ever came to chicago


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

The correct answers in bold..
Are you or have you ever been a dousche bag?
*YES*
will your pneumatic articulating suspension (air ride) be installed before the day of the event?
*YES*
Can you insert 5 cheese covered nachos in your mouth and funnel a beer at the same time?
*YES*
Who was America's greatest president?
*RONALD RAGEN*
Name a casual shoe for yachting?
*What is a Blucher*








and last but not least..
They killed Jesus Christ. 
*Who were the jews.!! open up sucko*
Answer wisely


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
well you would know me if you ever came to chicago

i was in Chicago at the beginning of the year, i meant to look you up, but i had no clue you existed at the time








i think each person should put up a picture of themselves for haha's ill be first if no one wants to go first


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Who was America's greatest president?
*RONALD RAGEN*


Reagan you ****dick.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i don't know yet......... but based upon your answers to these questions we will gage your invitation to the event..
Get Ready....
GO!
Are you or have you ever been a dousche bag? 
-Nope
will your pneumatic articulating suspension (air ride) be installed before the day of the event?
-Yes
Can you insert 5 cheese covered nachos in your mouth and funnel a beer at the same time?
-Never tried
Who was America's greatest president?
-Dont know dont really pay that much attention to those kind things

Name a casual shoe for yachting?
-I dont know
and last but not least..
They killed Jesus Christ. 
Answer wisely

 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA what if i just post a pic of the finished product
i have a build thread going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
i think each person should put up a picture of themselves for haha's ill be first if no one wants to go first


















im the fat guy on the left next to the goon on the right


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_ 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA what if i just post a pic of the finished product
i have a build thread going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you failed at the answers.........


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

o damit


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Are you coming up again this year? And I meant WF not H20i lol









hellz yeah... I dont plan on missing any H2O ever..









_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
im the fat guy on the left next to the goon on the right

a goon?







couldnt come up w/ a better description, like Lil blue Boy or some sh!t...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

i just noticed....... theres alot of weight in this thread... were fat dumb Americans haahahah


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

speak for yourself I am turning canadian 
EHHHH?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Canada

























_Modified by Santi at 7:04 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i just noticed....... theres alot of weight in this thread... were fat dumb Americans haahahah

Whoa easy there Chris, I am _not_ dumb


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Blame Canada..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
Whoa easy there Chris, I am _not_ dumb

Naw I ment to the untrained non american eye... we look like stereo-typical " fat dumb americans"


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i just noticed....... theres alot of weight in this thread... were fat dumb Americans haahahah

Hey speak for your self ....oh wait I'm fat too, damn


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Are you bringing Eurghetto stickers Chris?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Are you bringing Eurghetto stickers Chris?

Chris needs to send one of those out to TX for me


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I got bootleg stickers for 3 dolla


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I got bootleg stickers for 3 dolla









i'll take it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

um........ eurghetto stickers. haha touchy subject. ok eg stickers are not sent, there given. they are made in very low quantity's at the whim of a madman. I stopped giving out EG stickers because a few people i gave them to turned out to be d-bags of the highest level.. So because I am now a control freak, they are usually only handed out to the original few people that helped me along the way. Chon_lee usualy handles the eurghetto.com stickers that he makes and sends out. I think he asks for 2 bucks to offset the cost of cutting and shipping... that being said I should have a new eurghetto.com sticker for those that want them at H20i. There will also be 2 other stickers made... one for the road trip / rally to and from OC. and one special eurghetto.com sticker for those that would like to park in the group. the price for parking at the show as a unit, is 25.00 any and all are welcome. I need to know in advance so 
I can collect the money, pay for the spot, cut the stickers and make a packet. 
there is a thread on eurghetto.com in the events section. If this is what you would like to do, please add your name to the list along with model and year of car. 
oh and shawn will be receiving a kick to the dick bag for ever bootleg sticker he makes...










_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 9:40 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*









we were making fun stickers today








I wouldn't bootleg from an OG anyways son!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








we were making fun stickers today








I wouldn't bootleg from an OG anyways son! 









i want that........ tattooed on my ass
i for see that being a total pain int he balls to weed.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

its a huge sticker I hope you have a large ass.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

did ja see the pic i posted........ ?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i forsee that being a total pain in the balls to weed


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i forsee that being a total pain in the balls to weed

yes sir about 20 mins.














And I have to make it that large cause of the small lines. It turned out awsome though


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Hohohoo, jaeger bombs. Wish I could go to H2O.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

buy a ticket get a passport


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

MMM, hopefully we can get everyone together for some pics!!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I will be there, but will you?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I will be there, but will you?









Yeah, and the wifey and the wee~one will be as well!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Hohohoo, jaeger bombs. Wish I could go to H2O.

sure you can, get passport, visa, and flight!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

OMG does your baby have a kiddy racing seat?!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3975608


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
sure you can, get passport, visa, and flight!! 

Already got the passport and visa, just missing the ticket and time off from work.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_OMG does your baby have a kiddy racing seat?! 


Yeah, it is a recarro baby seat....
But he will make the trip in the wifeys chase car.... 07' PASSAT wagon 30V V6 3.6Liter. 4 motion!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

so just about 6 weeks...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_so just about 6 weeks...

dont do that....dont remind me of my time limit!!
i have so much to do and these hurricanes dont help!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
dont do that....dont remind me of my time limit!!
i have so much to do and these hurricanes dont help!!


Sorry mang.....


----------



## Mike Ngooooo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

i didnt read one thing, so wheres the meet?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mike Ngooooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Ngooooo* »_i didnt read one thing, so wheres the meet?


you fail... we only welcome people who can read...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

MIKE how about this thread is old news. Its now sponsored by 
BDA-felgen
look around


----------

